# Certified Watch.



## curzons246 (9 Mar 2019)

Having assisted as time keeper at club events for a couple of seasons I'm going to apply to assist at an open event but I need certified watch, where can I get such watch please, cheers Bill.


----------



## mattobrien (9 Mar 2019)

http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/127090-certified-watches/


----------



## Beebo (10 Mar 2019)

mattobrien said:


> http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/127090-certified-watches/



That's interesting, a cheapo casio will be accurate enough, the main errors would be the idiot pressing the buttons and reading the screen.

The rules seem overly complicated to me.


----------



## mattobrien (10 Mar 2019)

Beebo said:


> The rules seem overly complicated to me.



This is sport where they (UCI) govern the length socks, I think that pedantry is alive and well within cycling rules


----------

